# [H]40K CHAOS, BRETONNIANS[W] pre heresy marines



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i have csm
a converted abaddon the dispoiler - looks really nice and painted to a good standard
kharn the betrayer unpainted, just undercoated
12 khrone berzerkers - champion power sword
12 khorne berzerkers- champion power fist
5 possessed marines
chaos land raider - under coated red the lascannon sponsons are still on the sprue
bretonnians
it has the bretonnian battalion all new and still on the sprue it includes 
8 knights of the realm/errant ,. your choice 
19 men at arms
16 bowmen
1 pegasus knight

also included is another 8 knights, the horses are built and undercoated but the knights are still in need of building but are all preped for gluing
metal battle standard bearer

im after pre heresy models for trade or i have a little money to buy

pm if intrested.

might consider a warhammer fantasy force for trade and open to offers.


----------

